# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Mischien of toch niet?

## Cyntia19

hey,

in januari dit jaar na 9 weken ongesteldheid stelde de dokter vast dat mijn prikpil niet goed werkte. Ik kreeg toen pillen om de prikpil uit mijn bloedbaan te krijgen. Maar ik heb ze maar echter 4x kunnen inemen. Het bloeden stopte wel maar zodra ik eten rook of at werd ik misselijk. :Confused:  Ik ga nu meer dan 9x per dag naar de wc en ben ontzettend humeurig. Zijn dit symptonen van op hol geslagen hormonen of zwangerschap? 


groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Cyntia,

Ik kan je zo helaas niet vertellen wat het is daar geef je te weinig informatie voor. Heb je bijvoorbeeld in de tussentijd onveilige seks gehad? Hoelang is het precies geleden dat je voor het laatst ongesteld geweest bent etc etc. Ik denk eerlijk gezegd dat je hormonen op hol geslagen zijn, een overstap van pil (en in jouw geval van prikpil naar anticonceptiepil) is vaak erg wennen voor een lichaam!

----------

